# Share your favorite Recipe



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Greetings my Slingas

With such a worldwide community, I think it will be great to get a variety of recipes from everyone.

When you post your recipe, feel free to give us any backstory/fond memories/grandma homages that may be associated.

One of my favorites is a classic in my family. Has been around since I was a young squirt. It is the meal that everyone usually asks for on their Birthday. It is not really a "healthy" dish, but dang it is good! I've included the recipe card to print out for those of you that keep a cookbook 

Spaghetti Casserole.

1-1/2 Jars of Bertoli spaghetti sauce (Tomato & Basil is good!)

1 pound of ground chuck or ground turkey

1 pound of Angel Hair pasta

1 can of Cream of Mushroom soup

1 cup sour cream

8oz cream cheese

16oz shredded mozzarella cheese (divided in 1/2 for use twice in the dish)

Cook and drain ground beef. Return to pan and heat with spaghettie sauce. Cook pasta and rinse well with cold water; drain. Mix together soup, sour cream, cream cheese and 1/2 of shredded cheese.

Layer in glass lasagna dish in the following order:

1. Thin layer of sauce

2. Soup mixture

3. Pasta

4. Soup mixture

5. Sauce

6. Remaining 1/2 of Mozzarella

Bake at 350 degrees for 30minutes. Enjoy with some garlic bread!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hmmm yummy mine is a tai soupe :

if u like with meat or not

500 g Meat/tofu

2 tbl spoon oil

2 Cans cockoomilk / dont shake them u nead the separated cream and add the cockoowater later

400 ml H2o

2-3 spoon red Thai Chillipaste fresh lemmon grass

500 g soi sprouts ( u coud use any vegies u like we take mushrooms,zucchinis take what u got )

1 red + green Pepper / Paprika

fresh thai basil

2 lemon leavs / ( ***** ) dont eat this one i chew on it a bitt and spit it out

palm chugger and Fishsauce ( dont smell on it just trust me and put it in the soup it`s the miracle dust of tai kitchen )

Heat the oil take the Chillipaste with the lemon leaves fresh lemmon grass ( if u get it add galgant )

add the chunkiecreamy part of the cockoomilk and mix with the ingreadiance in the pot and heat and stier well till u see oily red chilli dots,takes some time

add the cut in strips ( so they fit in your mouth ) meat / *fish / shrimps u decide what*

after u mix the paste and *meat add cockoomilk add - H2o - chugger boil it. boil till its ok ( just try/taste )

add the vegies / cut the peppers in chunks wait 4-5 minutes

add the basil leaves and voila a table

oh and know its time for the fish sauce add and taist till u think its ok

we serve stikkie rice with it,but regular will do no harm

and this is our reunion sommer / winter best friends cum over soop


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

My favorite recipe is a very basic lamb and rice dish that I was brought up on as a young Greek lad in a very proud Greek family:

2-3 Butterfly cut breasts of lamb

Oregano, tyme, rosemary

Virgin, dark green olive oil

Balsamic vinegar

Sufficient garlic cloves to insert slivers every couple of inches into the meat

Bottle of red wine (your taste) ..we typically use a sweet Greek Port called Mavrodaphne

Salt and pepper

2-4 lemons

BBQ sauce

2 sliced onions

I diced red pepper

I diced yellow pepper

1/2 pound of white rice or white potatoes

Insert meat into metal pan, heavily baste with mix of olive oil, herbs, lemon juice, bbq sauce, salt and pepper and balsamic vinegar

Cut slots into meat every couple of inches and insert thick slivers of garlic (both sides where possible)

Layer sliced onions and peppers over the meat after covering meat completely with wine.

Cover with aluminum foil and leave in refrigerator over night to marinate. Metal pan aids in chilling meat.

Grill meat until juice runs clear

Cook rice or place potatoes with additional onions and peppers and in metal pan and bake in oven

Serve and enjoy


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

You guys are ridiculous. Get yourself a can of pizza dough from the refrigerated section of the supermarket and several of your favorite lunch meats and cheeses. Unroll the pizza crust and cut into quarters. Lay out meats and cheeses on quartered pieces of crust, then roll them up. Cook according to directions on the can of pizza crust. Works for everything from baching it up while the wife is away, to high-class dinner parties and soirées. Prep time is about 5 minutes, punks.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

'K! I have a banana pudding recipe that Lady Flipgun ad I developed. It is low in fat, lower in sugar than a regular pudding, made with economy materials and 3 awards indicate that it is pretty danged tasty. So, here Ya' go!

Paul and Rebecca's

Creamy Banana Pudding.

1 can of fat free sweetened condensed milk.

1 1/2 cups of COLD water.

1 4 serving pack of sugar free, fat free instant vanilla pudding.

1 small (8oz) container of fat free whipped topping.

36 (or a bunch) of reduced fat vanilla wafers.

3 medium bananas. unless you like more.

1 small container (8oz) of fatfree sour creame. This gives it a lil' zest!

All of these ingredients can be store brand

In a large bowl, mix the condensed milk and the water. Blend until smooth, add the pudding mix and beat well.

Now CHILL the mix 5 minutes or so. This is an important step!

After chilling, FOLD in the whipped topping and the sour cream.

Put 1 cup of the pudding mix in the bottom of a 2.5 qt bowl.

Start with a layer of wafers, then bananas, then pudding.

Repeat until you run out with pudding as the last (top) layer.

Crumble some wafers for a light coating on the top, Cover and chill.

If you wish to double the recipe, just double every thing but the water. Only increase the water to 2 cups.

Enjoy!

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Man, the sour cream has got me a little perplexed, but I love me some banana pudding. Gonna have to give this a try.


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

I really like this dish in summer on the fresh cool bed of cabbage! I spice it up more to taste many times if the peppers aren't hot enough. Also see the comment I found about additions for the restaurant dish. From Keo's cookbook 'Thai Cuisine'.

Evil Jungle Prince With Chicken


*Prep Time:* 30 mins
*Total Time:* 40 mins
*Servings:* 4

Ingredients


1/2 lb boneless chicken breast 
2 -6 small red chili peppers 
1/2 stalk fresh lemongrass 
2 ****** lime leaves 
2 tablespoons vegetable oil 
1/2 cup coconut milk 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 -3 tablespoon fish sauce 
10 -15 sweet basil 
1 cup chopped cabbage 


Directions

Cut chicken in to thin strips (approximately 2 inches long). 
Grind together peppers, lemongrass and ****** lime leaves in a mortar or food processor. 
Heat oil to medium-high in a medium saucepan and add peppers, lemongrass and ****** lime leaves mixture, sautéing for 3 minutes. 
Add coconut milk to the pan and stir well, continue cooking for 2 minutes. 
Add chicken to the pan and continue cooking for 5 more minutes. 
Reduce heat to medium-low, stir in fish sauce and basil and simmer for 1 last minute. 
Serve atop the bed of cabbage and enjoy.

***Comment from a recipe site: Just an FYI, I worked for Keo's in Honolulu, my experience in making this dish is to add Sriracha Sauce, and approx 1 TBL brown sugar. I recall they also add julienne cut bamboo shoots to the dish. Typically served with stickey rice. There is a cookbook he published with the recipe, but evidentally omitted a few "secret" ingredients. I believe the sauce and sugar are 2 of a few...good luck! The dish is truly excellent.


----------

